# Where to find a jacket for Tonks costume???



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Does anyone have a suggestion of where to find a jacket like this?










I am planning on being Tonks (from the Harry Potter series). I will not be able to sew one so I will have to buy it. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's another look at the coat:










That is what is known as a "Captain's Coat". The lapels and cuffs are a close shade of purple to the color of the coat, where as normally the lapel and cuff decorations are a contrasting color like a silver or a gold, as shown here: (The Image is from a costume make at: Captains Coat 1750's-Ultimate Pirate Dress-Military/Gentry Clothing 










From all the pirate costumes that were floating around a couple of years ago thanks to the Pirates of the Caribbean movies I bet you could find one used (or a new one depending on your budget) and use some purple fabric paint or dye to make a close approximation of the Tonks coat.

If you have some coin to spend on it, I bet you could find a pattern for one at a craft store and the people there often know customers that are looking for sewing work. Then you could choose your own fabric.

Hope that helps!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

You could also try the thrift stores and look for a ladies coat or a coat dress. You could turn the back the button area of the coat dress to make lapels and then embellish with the braid or whatever that stuff is called to make the desired design. You could try to dye it or paint to get desired coloring (before embellishing).

I have done this for two pirate captain coats, one adding black vinyl to make the sleeve cuffs. turned out pretty well. And, hot glue is your friend...just glue the stuff on if sewing is not an option.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Duster Coat on Costume SuperCenter.com

Desperado Teen Teen Boys Teen Costumes - Costume SuperCenter.com

Gunslinger Adult Classic Sexy Costumes - Costume SuperCenter.com

Adult Black Pleather Duster Costume

These are some links where I found longer coats, have a look.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Urshag, thank you for all the suggestions. And yes, cash, is unfortunately an issue.

Cinders, thanks for the ideas. I just might do that.

Hooch, thank you for all the links!


----------

